# England's answer to American Idol



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 13, 2009)

You gotta see and hear this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA]YouTube - Paul sings Nessun Dorma high quality video/sound widescreen 16:9[/ame]


----------



## historyb (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, they should do something like that here instead of the pop stuff


----------



## lynnie (Jan 13, 2009)

I never watched AI in my life, but somebody sent me a link to Paul Potts' very first British show where he came out with his broken teeth and shy manner, and when he said he was singing opera Simon had the most "uh, right" contemptuous look and the other two were not far behind. It was so neat to see the standing ovation and the amazement on the face of the judges.

I went into youtube later and wtched his semifinal and final. A real treat. OK, maybe these idol shows are not a total waste of time after all


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes he is really good, have you not heard this in the states?
he is really big in europe


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a thread I started about this fellow. He is amazing. No Pavarotti, but amazing.


http://www.puritanboard.com/f51/brings-tears-my-eyes-when-i-watch-41606/


----------

